# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos or not?

## renover

Hello, 
I'm wondering if someone can double check something for me. 
I am working on a house built in 1910 
Come across the following, the black material looks like it could be dust. But I wanted to see if anyone can double check this:      
The green matieral could be more modern insulation as it's behind plasterboard which looks like it was done more recently. 
Thanks

----------

